# Can you figure out this 4th grade math problem



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus? 

This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with you, 140 !!!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I got 140


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't see how that isn't 140....232-92=140...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

106


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

My daughter also in the 4th grade, I just ran it by her, my wife, and my 10th grader. All came up with the same answer as you. Does it say about anywhere in the question about rounding, or about how many


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Why would it not be 140??? The people that are brought to school by a parent are just there to confuse you. Not relevant.


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

The ignorant teacher is wrong. 92 ride the bus, 140 don't. Add it up and get 232. The other information is irrelevant. Wow.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I got 140 also. What's the catch?


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

i see it now. its 106


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

*"There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school*. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent.* How many do not ride the bus*? "
Word problem. So lets take pertinent info from it. Seems to me the 34 that are "driven by a parent" is superfluous information and the answer is 140.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It doesn't say ONLY 92 ride the bus....



Please ask the teacher's logic and report back.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

stlsht1 said:


> i see it now. its 106


Enlighten me, what do you see?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The 34 number has nothing to to do with the question, just a misleading tactic. 140.

I am waiting for the teacher's explanation.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> *"There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school*. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent.* How many do not ride the bus*? "
> Word problem. So lets take pertinent info from it. Seems to me the 34 that are "driven by a parent" is superfluous information and the answer is 140.


I agree with you. I don't see it any other way..


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I get 140 no matter how you add it up


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

As the question reads the answer is 140. Since the questions asks how many DO NOT ride the bus the girls that are driven to school by a parent should be a non factor. With 232 total girls in the school and 92 of them riding the bus the remaining 140 do not ride the bus.

Thats my answer and I'm sticking to it..... (until proven wrong LOL )


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

232 total, we know 34 are driven, so that make it 198 total in the 3rd grade, then subtract the 92, which is 106


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

34 do not ride the bus. Simple.....didnt ask for a sum

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I got 106. 92 plus 34 equals 126.232 minus 126 equals 106.

Deerhunter,
How do you add the 34 *car* riders to the 92 *bus* riders?
The question is about *bus* riders.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

stlsht1 said:


> 232 total, *we know 34 are driven,* so that make it 198 total in the 3rd grade, then subtract the 92, which is 106


Wrong. Those 34 are driven by a parent. Directly from the original question. So 34 parents are driving buses and we're supposed to glean that info from thin air????


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, I read it as how many ride the bus.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

232 girls *Total*. 92 *DO* ride the bus. 232-92=140 (140 do *NOT)*

*THEN*

34 girls are driven by their parents. (Do *NOT* ride bus) 34+140=174

*174 Do NOT ride bus*


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

WoundedMinnow said:


> 34 do not ride the bus. Simple.....didnt ask for a sum
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmmmm......ya' got me thinkin' on that one.
But, the 140 not accounted for could freakin' walk for all we know!


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, Maybe I need to go back the the 4th grade


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know...just let me copy your homework in the morning lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Hardwired said:


> 232 girls *Total*. 92 *DO* ride the bus. 232-92=140 (140 do *NOT)*
> 
> *THEN*
> 
> ...


The math problem says there are 232 girls in the third grade. Your solution then adds 34 more. No where in the context does it allow you to add more students.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hardwired said:


> 232 girls *Total*. 92 *DO* ride the bus. 232-92=140 (140 do *NOT)*
> 
> *THEN*
> 
> ...


You may be right. So 58 are hoofin' it.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Hardwired said:


> 232 girls *Total*. 92 *DO* ride the bus. 232-92=140 (140 do *NOT)*
> 
> *THEN*
> 
> ...


Are you the confused teacher?


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think this is a 4th grade question. Half the ags I know wouldn't get it correct, this is almost like a LSAT question,


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

We shouldn't add 34 because we already know they are driven


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

The question should ask "How many walk to school?".


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

stlsht1 said:


> Yep, Maybe I need to go back the the 4th grade


Me too. my apologies, we were both wrong. Although I believe it was an exceptionally misleading question.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

86 don't ride the bus.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

I say we all show up at the school tomorrow and demand an explanation from the teacher. Then we can all go fishing.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> You may be right. So 58 are hoofin' it.


Naaaa. 106 are hoofing it or riding their bike or some combination thereof.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I have 8 Dos Equis, 4 Shiner bocks, and 12 Land Sharks in the fridge. 5 Dos Equis are left, 4 Land sharks are left, an no Shiners. How many aspirins will I need in the morning?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

stlsht1 said:


> We shouldn't add 34 because we already know they are driven


Driven to drinkin', that is!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

tmyfml said:


> I say we all show up at the school tomorrow and demand an explanation from the teacher. Then we can all go fishing.


Can we take the bus?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

:brew:


spurgersalty said:


> I have 8 Dos Equis, 4 Shiner bocks, and 12 Land Sharks in the fridge. 5 Dos Equis are left, 4 Land sharks are left, an no Shiners. How many aspirins will I need in the morning?


How many fingers and toes do you have?:brew:


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a drink


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

What was the question again?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

2wahoo said:


> :brew:
> 
> How many fingers and toes do you have?:brew:


Trick question.



stlsht1 said:


> I need a drink


:cheers:


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

86 don't ride the bus at all.


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm glad I teach 4th grade reading instead! I'll have to show this to my team teacher which teaches 4th grade math to see what she says.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

bluefin said:


> The math problem says there are 232 girls in the third grade. Your solution then adds 34 more. No where in the context does it allow you to add more students.


I'm a grown up...I do what I want. The problem did not include undocumented students. Depending on location, I added 34 more for Texas average.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

232 girls total -92 (girl?) bus riders - 34 (girl?) car riders= 106 girls do not ride the bus.

* poorly written question without the word in brackets (girl). This is the kinda poop questions school districts spend big bucks (our tax dollars) on to prepare our kids for a test. <<< ~~~my opinion.

I'm a 2nd grade teacher now, but have 15 years experience teaching 4th....poorly written STAAR test practice question if you ask mehwell:. Kids are taking tests next week. Sounds like the teacher(s) are trying to get them ready for multi-step math questions.

Look forward to hearing back from the teacher.....



npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. *How many do not ride the bus? *
> 
> This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

in the words of Vinny Barbarino....."I'm so Confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

232 total girls. 92 ride to school. 34 others ride it home. That's 126 that ride the bus, leaving 106 that do not ride the bus.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I have 8 Dos Equis, 4 Shiner bocks, and 12 Land Sharks in the fridge. 5 Dos Equis are left, 4 Land sharks are left, an no Shiners. How many aspirins will I need in the morning?


Scratch that, 3 land sharks left. And I'm thinkin' ibuprofen instead of aspirin in the morning:spineyes:
Another XXX bites the dust with Speckle Catcher taking a "by" on the question.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> I have 8 Dos Equis, 4 Shiner bocks, and 12 Land Sharks in the fridge. 5 Dos Equis are left, 4 Land sharks are left, an no Shiners. How many aspirins will I need in the morning?


Foe


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

catndahats said:


> 232 girls total -92 girl bus riders - 34 (girl?) car riders= 106 girls do not ride the bus.
> 
> I'm only a 2nd grade teacher now, but have 15 years experience teaching 4th....poorly written STAAR test practice question if you ask mehwell:. Kids are taking tests next week. Sounds like the teacher(s) are trying to get them ready for multi-step math questions.
> 
> Look forward to hearing back from the teacher.....


Please explain why you are removing the 34 girls? Hopefully you will see your error.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

catndahats said:


> 232 girls total -92 (girl?) bus riders - 34 (girl?) car riders= 106 girls do not ride the bus.
> 
> * poorly written question without the word in brackets (girl). This is the kinda poop questions school districts spend big bucks (our tax dollars) on to prepare our kids for a test. <<< ~~~my opinion.
> 
> ...


You added the Do's and Dont's together.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

most folks have 18 fingers and toes....and a couple thumbs.



spurgersalty said:


> Trick question.
> 
> :cheers:
> View attachment 596041


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Where'd yer post go Beau? I was about to bust ya'


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

After that, I'm done


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> I got 140 also. What's the catch?


before I read through 50 more responses...my answer is that the OP posted the question wrong.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

catndahats said:


> 232 girls total -92 (girl?) bus riders - 34 (girl?) car riders= 106 girls do not ride the bus.
> 
> * poorly written question without the word in brackets (girl). This is the kinda poop questions school districts spend big bucks (our tax dollars) on to prepare our kids for a test. <<< ~~~my opinion.
> 
> ...


Lol... Where do you teach?


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

ok, trying again....maybe that's why I am still in elementary school.......(blush)

232-92=140
34 is extra information.........oiy, remind me not to do this at bedtime.



npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?
> 
> This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?
> 
> This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.


* Can you figure out this 4th grade math problem *What you guy's seem to miss, is this is a 4th grade math problem, and not all the girls on the alleged bus are in the third grade, What about the other girls that are not in the 3rd that ride the bus, or walk to school, I'm assuming that it's a one thru sixth grade school. ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

IMO, it's a poorly worded question.

92 ride the bus, so that means that 140 don't ride the bus. 

I'd love to hear the teacher's explanation of the answer.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> IMO, it's a poorly worded question.


Only if the answer is not 140.  Though comprehension is more of a english/reading subject than math so if the math teacher ends up shooting down our answer we drag the english teacher into the frey.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?
> 
> This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.


232 (Total # of girls) = 92 (ride bus) + 34 (parent driven) + x (unknown)

232 = 92 + 34 + x
232 = 126 + x
106 = x = OTHER transportation but not bus

How many do not ride the bus?

106 (OTHER) + 34 (parent driven) = 140

If the question is worded right, then their is no argument, the answer is 140.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

there are some who have posted in this thread that rode the short bus to school...just sayin'.

140 is the answer.

how is it y'all can find the squirrel and the deer and the eggs and the man, but not the answer?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

140. The rule is if one can't be specific in the language, it's his stupid fault. Just wonder where this teacher got his/her degree? Slot machine? Dumb @ss way to teach the kids. No wonder kids from India, China, etc... beat our kids at math!


----------



## victoryld (Dec 15, 2006)

Trick question. 34 are driven to school but (assumed) they take the bus home.


----------



## victoryld (Dec 15, 2006)

Read the question again. 232 ride the bus. It says 92 ride to school. 34 are driven to school. TO being the trick. It doesn't give anything about going home so assume they all ride it home.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

victoryld said:


> Trick question. 34 are driven to school but (assumed) they take the bus home.


correct, leaving 106 that never board the bus for either way.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

The answer is B.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

A school bus only holds 54 kids.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Answer 140-Teacher needs to go back & review problem.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I initially got 140, then I went back and re-read the question:

My final answer is 106

232 Total
-92 ride the bus
-34 are driven
-------------------
106 girls do NOT ride the bus

You have to count the 34 that are driven


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> I initially got 140, then I went back and re-read the question:
> 
> My final answer is 106
> 
> ...


Why? it only says they are driven TO school.


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> 106


 x2


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

bayourat said:


> Why? it only says they are driven TO school.


By a parent, not on the bus
If they are driven to school by a parent that means they do not ride the bus.

UNLESS, their parents are the bus drivers....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> By a parent, not on the bus


Read the question...

It's how many RIDE the bus.... meaning to and/or from school.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

106


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

bayourat said:


> Read the question...
> 
> It's how many RIDE the bus.... meaning to and/or from school.


BWAAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!

I'm all screwed up now, I've read it too many times....

I GIVE UP! :headknock


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Reread 140


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Capt D said:


> Reread 140


Okay, I'm changing my final answer again for the final time. It's gotta be 140

Math was my worst subject if you can't tell


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

the state spent 1 billion dollars developing these staar tests, and more than half the kids can't pass due to the unwieldly wording in most of the questions. it's a farce. i teach 8th grade reading.
the answer is 140. the teacher should be spanked for being so dang dumb.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

just plain bill said:


> *the state spent 1 billion dollars developing these staar tests, and more than half the kids can't pass due to the unwieldly wording in most of the questions.* it's a farce. i teach 8th grade reading.
> the answer is 140. the teacher should be spanked for being so dang dumb.


I was thinking the same thing, why confuse the hell out of a 4th grader?
Whats the point?


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

232 = total girls in the school
92 = girls that ride the bus
34 = girls that are driven to school

232-92 = 140 + 34 = 174 

The 92 girls we know ride the bus
232 is the girl population
We know that the girls that do not ride the bus is 140 + the 34 girls that do not ride the bus because they are driven to school.

174 do not ride the bus.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

auer power said:


> i was thinking the same thing, why confuse the hell out of a 2cooler?
> Whats the point?


fify:d


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I got 174!!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

"There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?"

My answer is "0" - in other words all girls ride the bus at some point during the day. 

Here is how I came up with that. The teacher is wanting us to assume the 34 girls that are driven to school by the parent subsiquently take the bus home. If we have to assume those 34 girls take the bus home, then who is to say the remaining 106 girls don't take the bus home as well. Maybe they walk to school for soccer practice in the morning and then ride the bus home in the afternoon. Since we are playing that "assumption" game, then there could literally be 100's of combinations of who does and does not ride the bus.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

The correct answer is 140. The fact that only 34 are driven to school *BY A PARENT* is not pertinent to the question, and is included only as a diversion. An aunt, uncle, brother, sister, grandmother, or babysitter could be driving the kids to school, it doesn't matter. The question is worded as such so kids can learn to recognize the facts given, which facts are useful and which are not, what is actually being asked, and how to calculate it.

232 girls in school, 92 ride the bus, THEREFORE 140 do not ride the bus.

My 2 cents...


npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

How long was the bus again?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> there are some who have posted in this thread that rode the short bus to school...just sayin'.
> 
> 140 is the answer.
> 
> how is it y'all can find the squirrel and the deer and the eggs and the man, but not the answer?


because there's a bunch of people on here that suck at math. 



Billwill555 said:


> 232 = total girls in the school
> 92 = girls that ride the bus
> 34 = girls that are driven to school
> 
> ...


been pointed out already in this thread...174+92 = 266

both of you go back to the chalkboard


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

txranger said:


> The correct answer is 140. The fact that only 34 are driven to school* BY A PARENT is not pertinent* to the question, and is included only as a *diversion*. An aunt, uncle, brother, sister, grandmother, or babysitter could be driving the kids to school, it doesn't matter. The question is worded as such so kids can learn to recognize the *facts given*, which *facts* are useful and which are not, what is *actually* being asked, and how to *calculate* it.
> 
> 232 girls in school, 92 ride the bus, THEREFORE 140 do not ride the bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

140...



> 34 = girls that are driven to school


Forget about that...they are part of the total number of students lol.

TH


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

For those that are struggling with it, try this. The exact same principle applies.

There are 232 girls in the 3rd grade. 92 of them are blonde. Only 34 of them are redhead. How many of the girls are not blonde?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I say 140

232 Girls in School
92 Ride the Bus (140) do not

Out of the 140 that do not ride bus

34 are driven by parents
X walk
Y ride bike
Z get a ride from friends parents


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

If the question said "How many ride the bus to school", the answer would clearly be 140. But it asks how many ride the bus. So that can include the ride home from school and that quantity is not known and can't be figured out from the info in the question. So the answer is......"Duh, I don't know."


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

tentcotter said:


> If the question said "How many ride the bus to school", the answer would clearly be 140. But it asks how many ride the bus. So that can include the ride home from school and that quantity is not known and can't be figured out from the info in the question. So the answer is......"Duh, I don't know."


Yep..but don't forget to figure in what happens if it starts to rain after school and some of the 'walkers' decide to take the bus...and what if the bus breaks down going home and some of the kids call momma on their sail phones to come get them..Do they count as mebbe 1/2 a kid ???

Geeezzz !!! Some of you birds would make EXCELLENT federal government financial experts....:spineyes:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

The tricky part is that all of the bus drivers are parents to the students and 2/3 of the students are simese twins. The actual answer is "who gives a big rats *****".


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. *92 ride the bus to school.* Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?
> 
> This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.





tentcotter said:


> *If the question said "How many ride the bus to school", the answer would clearly be 140.* But it asks how many ride the bus. So that can include the ride home from school and that quantity is not known and can't be figured out from the info in the question. So the answer is......"Duh, I don't know."


so...reading comprehension is not one of your strengths?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am waiting for the OP to post the teacher's answer, and the way she determined it. That, will be interesting.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> so...reading comprehension is not one of your strengths?


Reading comp OK, short term memory maybe not so much.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys are a bunch of morons. I took the information and built a computer simulation based on an algorithim compiled by nasa. The answer is cleary -53.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i like turtles!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Billwill555 said:


> 232 = total girls in the school
> 92 = girls that ride the bus
> 34 = girls that are driven to school
> 
> ...


How would that even work? 92 ride the bus stated clearly. If 174 do not plus the 92 that do, you end up with 266 girls? Cant be right there. It should be 140.

Facts:
232=total number of girls
92=Bus riders
34=Of the non bus riders ride with a parent.

Conclusions:

232-92 =140 Total of non bus riders
34 of the non bus riders, ride with a parent
106 of the non bus riders have other means of transportation Ie; bike, friends, walk, parasail, helicopter, jetpack etc.

I believe the anwser is 140. If I am wrong I dont see it.

If it is 106 because they are using the extra 34 in addition to all the other non-bus riders then it is poorly written question. We teach our kids to not assume and take the question for how it is written. We cant assume that the 34 parent driven are not part of the whole group of non-bus riders.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I got 106 :/ I havent read this whole thread so I don't know what all has been said. It is asking "How many students do not ride the bus" Well....34 are driven to school so they obviously don't ride the bus, and 92 DO ride the bus...

34+92= 126
232(students) - 126 (non-riders) = 106 (non-riders)

That answers the question of "How many students DO NOT ride the bus.....right??


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I got 106 :/ I havent read this whole thread so I don't know what all has been said. It is asking "How many students do not ride the bus" Well....34 are driven to school so they obviously don't ride the bus, and 92 DO ride the bus...
> 
> 34+92= 126
> 232(students) - 126 (non-riders) = 106 (non-riders)
> ...


Why are you adding the Non bus riders with the bus riders?

34 is only part of all the non bus riders.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I got 106 :/ I havent read this whole thread so I don't know what all has been said. It is asking "How many students do not ride the bus" Well....34 are driven to school so they obviously don't ride the bus, and 92 DO ride the bus...
> 
> 34+92= 126
> 232(students) - 126 (non-riders) = 106 (non-riders)
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a pretty good thread. Frightening, but pretty good. Shows our education problem has been around for a while.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

140. She's probably looking at a book with a wrong answer instead of actually checking the work. Our school systems are shot today. Let's focus on standardized testing so our schools can get funding for whatever instead of teaching our kids....shame.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Outearly said:


> This is a pretty good thread. *Frightening, but pretty good.* Shows our education problem has been around for a while.


Ain't that a fact ??....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## km55611 (Sep 7, 2012)

*wow guys*

If you don't get 140, you need to learn to read SIMPLE details. The girls that are driven to school by parents n DO NOT RIDE THE BUS and are included in the non-riders.. Just take the total number of students, and subtract the number of BUS RIDERS. The remainder is everyone who doesn't ride the bus. I really am at a loss for words for man kind. Why didn't you just tell the dumb teacher you didn't want her teaching your kid how to be wrong !

Quick, everyone go watch IDIOCRACY by Mike Judge and see what ya'll sound like.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Does it matter how many of them get free meals?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> You guys are a bunch of morons. I took the information and built a computer simulation based on an algorithim compiled by nasa. The answer is cleary -53.


FINALLY !!!!!

You get some green on that one, Dawg.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Some people in this thread amaze me lol.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

106.. reading comprehension is a mofo


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Should the mexicans riding on top of the bus be factored in? I think they should.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Would it matter if the bus driver had twin girls in the 3rd grade?? LOL!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Nope.


"The Marshall" said:


> 106.. reading comprehension is a mofo


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sure Mont's thinking, "well, if they're gonna argue, this is better subject matter than usual"


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txranger said:


> Nope.


YES


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> YES


Uh uh.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

2cool on fire this am. 1st an argument about duck dynasty, and now about 4th grade math. Can it get an better?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Where the heck is Specklecatcher?? Has he chimed in on this yet? He knows everything....


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> YES


 Nope. See my post #87.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> 2cool on fire this am. 1st an argument about duck dynasty, and now about 4th grade math. Can it get an better?


There's potential http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=483376


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

catndahats said:


> 232 girls total -92 (girl?) bus riders - 34 (girl?) car riders= 106 girls do not ride the bus.
> 
> * poorly written question without the word in brackets (girl). This is the kinda poop questions school districts spend big bucks (our tax dollars) on to prepare our kids for a test. <<< ~~~my opinion.
> 
> ...


Wrong! It says how many do not ride the bus, and only 92 ride the bus! Therefore 232-92=140 the teacher is an idiot and needs to learn how to do a math problem and quit reading from a book!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txranger said:


> Nope. See my post #87.


No


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txranger said:


> Nope. See my post #87.


wrong, see post below.



Fordzilla06 said:


> Wrong! It says how many do not ride the bus, and only 92 ride the bus! Therefore 232-92=140 the teacher is an idiot and needs to learn how to do a math problem and quit reading from a book!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Billwill555 said:


> 232 = total girls in the school
> 92 = girls that ride the bus
> 34 = girls that are driven to school
> 
> ...


Wrong! ONLY 92 I repeat 92! Students ride the dam bus! Do the math! Who cares whether the remaining kids ride with parents, bikes, walk, or skydive into to campus, only 92 dam kids ride the dam bus!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Where the heck is Specklecatcher?? Has he chimed in on this yet? He knows everything....


already chimed in and I include you with the general statement: ya'll suck at math.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Dude, I agree with you. 140 is correct. lol


spurgersalty said:


> wrong, see post below.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

My answer is 140. I have spoken. The end.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txranger said:


> Dude, I agree with you. 140 is correct. lol


Reading comprehension isn't my strong suit:redface:
Spike404 is gonna flip out now with that "dude"


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

tmyfml said:


> I say we all show up at the school tomorrow and demand an explanation from the teacher. Then we can all go fishing.


With torches and garden tools!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

jamie_lee said:


> i got 106 :/ i havent read this whole thread so i don't know what all has been said. It is asking "how many students do not ride the bus" well....34 are driven to school so they obviously don't ride the bus, and 92 do ride the bus...
> 
> 34+92= 126
> 232(students) - 126 (non-riders) = 106 (non-riders)
> ...


wrong!

140!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Step away from this problem, I am a math guru. I know the answer.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I say we beat the hell outta of that teacher


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> I say we beat the hell outta of that teacher


This is who is molding our future, we're doomed, just give it over to China now.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Fordzilla06 said:


> This is who is molding our future, we're doomed, just give it over to China now.


Judging from the responses on this post, our past wasn't much better.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

The teacher must be using the CScope curriculum


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

140 no doubt!! The question is asking how many don't ride the bus. Only 92 ride the bus. The others had to get to school some how. How it doesn't matter but they clearly didn't ride the bus.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Its the Duck Dynasty effect. Its real look it up


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Judging from the responses on this post, our past wasn't much better.


Lol X2


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Good try, but just stick with what you do best. :tongue:


Jamie_Lee said:


> I got 106 :/ I havent read this whole thread so I don't know what all has been said. It is asking "How many students do not ride the bus" Well....34 are driven to school so they obviously don't ride the bus, and 92 DO ride the bus...
> 
> 34+92= 126
> 232(students) - 126 (non-riders) = 106 (non-riders)
> ...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

No wonder bus drivers leave kids on the bus at the bus barn. There's no way to figure out how many kids ride the darn buses!!

(Unless you're smart, like me. I say 140 don't ride the bus.)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

140 is the only logical answer

We know how many girls (232) this number does not change

We know how many ride the bus. (92) this number does not change

Everything else, Parent driven, walk, ride a bike, fly is irrelevant to the question and should not be considered in for the solution. Their mode of transportation has no effect on how many ride the bus as that number will not change. 140 have other means of transportation.

232 - 92 = 140


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

And to think I'm the one unemployed. :headknock

I would at the very minimum go down to the school and request (probably demand) my kid be given a teacher capable of doing fourth grade math.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I got 140. Sorry hun.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

*When in doubt ask a teacher*



npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?
> 
> This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.


So I did, I e-mailed this question to my mother who has 47 years as a teacher, over 30 as a 4th grade teacher. The answer:

I have forwarded this to several teachers. Given the information you have.......... Using these questions
What do you know?
What do you want to know?
Will the answer be larger or smaller?
What operation will you use?

All I can see is that your answer was correct. There was extraneous information thrown in about the cars and does not enter into the problem. ...... If this is word for word what the problem is................

Bob


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

mUST BE ONE OF THEM LIBERAL CURRICULUMS...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> mUST BE ONE OF THEM LIBERAL CURRICULUMS...


Absolutely. Everyone knows that addition and subtraction are taught differently based on political belief.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I got 140. Sorry hun.


You're an idiot


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You're an idiot


careful, he'll cut you off!


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

The answer to this question is simpler than it appears. The answer to the problem is that we have not been given all the facts to properly answer the question and therefore the question cannot be answered without all the pertinent information being presented.

:cheers:

The only proper answer to the question is "it depends." That's my answer and I'm sticking too it.

:texasflag


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You're an idiot


Maybe so but......

You're still wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> careful, he'll cut you off!


You're an idiot too


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Littlebeer said:


> The answer to this question is simpler than it appears. The answer to the problem is that we have not been given all the facts to properly answer the question and therefore the question cannot be answered without all the pertinent information being presented.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> ...


How are we not given all of the information? We're given the total (232) and the number of bus riders (92). We're asked how many do not ride the bus. 232-92 = 140.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

depends on how many girls in the school total. thats just grade 3


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Littlebeer said:


> The answer to this question is simpler than it appears. The answer to the problem is that we have not been given all the facts to properly answer the question and therefore the question cannot be answered without all the pertinent information being presented.


Wow, I sure hope that was a joke.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You're an idiot


But at least he got the right answer!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok if the teacher buys 10 rocks of crack after school and she only smokes 4 before school the next day. Then smokes 2 more at lunch how many will she have left when she is having an improper relactionship with a student at her house the same day?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> How are we not given all of the information? We're given the total (232) and the number of bus riders (92). We're asked how many do not ride the bus. 232-92 = 140.





lean2 said:


> depends on how many girls in the school total. thats just grade 3


and...let's not forget..How many kids stayed home sick that day....:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You're an idiot


you're the one that married him.

who's the idiot now?


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

reread the question so many girls in third grade< how many are driven to ,( SCHOOL ) , not just grade3


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I got 140. Sorry hun.





Jamie_Lee said:


> You're an idiot


Ain't love grand ????.......:biggrin:


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

A lot of us have too much time on our hands.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> But at least he got the right answer!


Hey, you shut it!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> you're the one that married him.
> 
> who's the idiot now?


You're the idiot, for calling me an idiot.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Now we're being productive


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe this will be easier for 2coolers to get their heads around....

There are 232 beers in coolers at the party. 92 are light beers. Only 34 beers are Dogfish Heads. 3 of the coolers are Yeti's. The host got too drunk and burned the ribs on the barbeque. How many beers are not light beers?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just showed this to my calculus prof after class. He agreed with 140 like most of us. 


Cody C


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

tentcotter said:


> Maybe this will be easier for 2coolers to get their heads around....
> 
> There are 232 beers in coolers at the party. 92 are light beers. Only 34 beers are Dogfish Heads. 3 of the coolers are Yeti's. The host got too drunk and burned the ribs on the barbeque. How many beers are not light beers?


None. We drank all of the real beer first.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Hey...this is simple....Hey...the answer is 140 Jack!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

tentcotter said:


> Maybe this will be easier for 2coolers to get their heads around....
> 
> There are 232 beers in coolers at the party. 92 are light beers. Only 34 beers are Dogfish Heads. 3 of the coolers are Yeti's. The host got too drunk and burned the ribs on the barbeque. How many beers are not light beers?


We don't have enough information. I need third party verification that the beers you consider light are indeed light. You didn't say light in color or light in calories. What if the host dropped some burnt bbq into a beer and made it darker?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Cody C said:


> Just showed this to my calculus prof after class. He agreed with 140 like most of us.
> 
> Cody C


Ok, that settles it, end of argument. Professor trumps teacher. 

Take this post to the teacher and tell her to change the grade and explain how it was EVERY counted wrong to begin with! I'd love to hear her explanation.


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

Just showed this to one of the PhD's here (shoulda known better) and was told that the corect answer could be anything from 1 to 140. Reasoning?? One girl does not ride the bus, two girls do not ride the bus, three girls do not ride the bus....138 girls do not ride the bus, 139 girls do not ride the bus, 140 girls do not ride the bus.

I almost broke out my PhD (*p*ost*h*ole *d*igger) and hit him on the head.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> How are we not given all of the information? We're given the total (232) and the number of bus riders (92). We're asked how many do not ride the bus. 232-92 = 140.


I'm not kidding. There are too many unknown variables to solve this problem.:cheers:


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

140.... no doubt....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

only 34 ride to school with their parents. How do they get home? The question is "how many do not ride the bus?"


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> only 34 ride to school with their parents. How do they get home? The question is "how many do not ride the bus?"


You're assuming they rode the bus. I can assume they walk. See how that works?


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

If the parent happens to be a bus driver then that changes the answer.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This has been a problem in the Texas public school system for the past million years. Students are rarely, if ever, tested on the "body of knowledge" being studied. The system thinks they discover the real bright kids by seeing if they catch the trick in the trick questions. For the ones who continually cannot, they'll wind up in prison anyway, so who cares? We'll raise more taxes and hire more cops. j/k. LOL!


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

npl said:


> There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus?
> 
> This was a word problem by boy had for homework. I came up wth 140 do not ride the bus. The teacher told him it was wrong, and told him to redo the word problem for homework. I have shown this math word problem to many people, even a retired teacher. Everyone is coming up with a different answer. It's funny that we can't figure it out, but at the same time I feel bad for my boy who is as confused as can be.


so you know there are 232 girls in third grade. (Lot of kids in one class)

there are 34 girls driven to school.

it say 92 ride the bus. How do we know that 92 is all girls it does not say? It's just assumed because there are 232 girls in third of those 92 ride the bus? It's not the way it was worded.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Seems like something I could add to this thread seeing as how I got the wrong answer as well.

Recently I was down in Gainesville, Florida for a training mission. As me and the guys ran around the town from bar to bar, we would ask the local ladies this question. We were surprised by the amount that got it wrong, or couldn't answer.

I'm driving from Savannah, Georgia, to Gainesville, Florida. Lets say its about 160miles to get there. I'm in one of those tiny little smart cars, that has 14inch tires. There is a 25mph head wind, and I'm traveling at 80mph. How long will it take to get there?

We threw so many of them off with the tire size and head wind info. I tell you, those girls were great to look at, but some were not the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> only 34 ride to school with their parents. How do they get home? The question is "how many do not ride the bus?"


The majority of parents that take their kids to school, provide transportation back home at the end of the day. You cannot assume those 34 kids will ride the bus home, logic would dictate they do not.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW!!! so how many minutes of life will I never get back? I read through a 19 page thread, still do not have the correct answer (per the teacher), cause i say it's 140. Will check back later and lose a few more minutes...good thing is, it's work time, not fishing time I am losing..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You're an idiot


Two reddies sent.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Two reddies sent.


Lol now its gettin' good. Green sent for showing here who wears the pants.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fight Fight Fight!!!!


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

My 4th grade math team teacher and I came up with 140. She thinks the other teacher looked at the wrong answer key!  total amount of kids - amount who ride the bus = 140 do not ride the bus


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Lol now its gettin' good. Green sent for showing here who wears the pants.


and he's probably gonna be keeping it in the pants for a while, too.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

a couple more said:


> WOW!!! so how many minutes of life will I never get back? I read through a 19 page thread, still do not have the correct answer (per the teacher), cause i say it's 140. Will check back later and lose a few more minutes...good thing is, it's work time, not fishing time I am losing..


19 pages????

You need to go into your settings and change the # of posts per page.

I'm at only 3 pages.....you will kick yourself for not finding this setting sooner.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*140* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

hey, buy a cadickilator.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> 19 pages????
> 
> You need to go into your settings and change the # of posts per page.
> 
> I'm at only 3 pages.....*you will kick yourself for not finding this setting sooner.*


For a small fee, I will kick him.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Two reddies sent.


You're doing the dishes tonight.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

98aggie77566 said:


> 19 pages????
> 
> You need to go into your settings and change the # of posts per page.
> 
> I'm at only 3 pages.....you will kick yourself for not finding this setting sooner.


I like 10 posts per page - that way I can look at the summary (page X of Y) and know how long it's going to take me to read a whole thread if I want.

with 40 posts per page, that second page could have 1 response, or 40.

see the difference?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> I like 10 posts per page - that way I can look at the summary (page X of Y) and know how long it's going to take me to read a whole thread if I want.
> 
> with 40 posts per page, that second page could have 1 response, or 40.
> 
> see the difference?


7 is the answer.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> I like 10 posts per page - that way I can look at the summary (page X of Y) and know how long it's going to take me to read a whole thread if I want.
> 
> with 40 posts per page, that second page could have 1 response, or 40.
> 
> see the difference?


You read slow enough that 30 posts is going to make a significant difference?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no, I skim through most of them anyway.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> For a small fee, I will kick him.


:rotfl:



Jamie_Lee said:


> You're doing the dishes tonight.


I call BS



speckle-catcher said:


> I like 10 posts per page - that way I can look at the summary (page X of Y) and know how long it's going to take me to read a whole thread if I want.
> 
> with 40 posts per page, that second page could have 1 response, or 40.
> 
> see the difference?


I like 20 on tapatalk, and 30 on the PC.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> no, I skim through most of them anyway.


Zackly, I can skip over 20 of them just by reading the poster's name.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You're doing the dishes tonight.


Only if you get this right! :biggrin:

There are 232 dishes in the sink at home. 92 are plates. Only 34 need to be scrubbed with a lot of elbow grease. How many are not plates?

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Only if you get this right! :biggrin:
> 
> There are 232 dishes in the sink at home. 92 are plates. Only 34 need to be scrubbed with a lot of elbow grease. How many are not plates?
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


:rotfl: must spread.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Lmfao!!!


saltwatersensations said:


> only if you get this right! :biggrin:
> 
> There are 232 dishes in the sink at home. 92 are plates. Only 34 need to be scrubbed with a lot of elbow grease. How many are not plates?
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I am not reading through every post but I think it has something to do with how many it says ride the bus to school.....Is this a 3rd grade school only? There isnt enough informatation given. Sorry if someone has already brought this up......20 pages of reading "aint nobody got time for that"


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Got it covered!


spurgersalty said:


> :rotfl: must spread.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> I am not reading through every post but I think it has something to do with how many it says ride the bus to school.....Is this a 4th grade school only? Sorry if someone has already brought this up......20 pages of reading "aint nobody got time for that"


Of course we do. What else are we gonna do? Work?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Only if you get this right! :biggrin:
> 
> There are 232 dishes in the sink at home. 92 are plates. Only 34 need to be scrubbed with a lot of elbow grease. How many are not plates?
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


I have an extra bedroom I will rent to you...... I think you're going to need it for a few nights.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

bayourat said:


> I have an extra bedroom *I will rent to you*...... I think you're going to need it for a few nights.


He doesn't have any money. He's married.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bayourat said:


> I have an extra bedroom I will rent to you...... I think you're going to need it for a few nights.


Ha! I am going nowhere. LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Doubleover said:


> I am not reading through every post but I think it has something to do with how many it says ride the bus to school.....Is this a 3rd grade school only? There isnt enough informatation given. Sorry if someone has already brought this up......20 pages of reading "aint nobody got time for that"


Thanks for adding the extra "valuable" reading time.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Only if you get this right! :biggrin:
> 
> There are 232 dishes in the sink at home. 92 are plates. Only 34 need to be scrubbed with a lot of elbow grease. How many are not plates?
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


Lol!!! I hate you!! I got nothin :/

I'm still sticking with my original answer!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Lol!!! I hate you!! I got nothin :/
> 
> I'm still sticking with my original answer!!!!


That escalated quickly!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't read all of the posts, only the first 2 pages worth. Did the teacher ever come up with an explanation? Unless somethin' real crafty is goin' on, the answer should be 140. The only information given is that "92 ride the bus". Anything else would be an assumption, and you can't just assume anything.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I have $20,000 when getting married, the preacher says "whats yours' is hers' and whats hers' is yours'"........How much money do I have when we say "I Do"?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> I have $20,000 when getting married, the preacher says "whats yours' is hers' and whats hers' is yours'"........How much money do I have when we say "I Do"?


None.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Doubleover said:


> I have $20,000 when getting married, the preacher says "whats yours' is hers' and whats hers' is yours'"........How much money do I have when we say "I Do"?


JOP looked at me when i said "i do" and said "son, whats yours is hers, and whats hers is hers". lol

He then handed me his "business" card, and said "here, you may be needing this in about 2 years". Guess he was wrong though. September will be 9 years, and haven't needed to call him back. lol


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

THE CORRECT ANSWER IS 140. The teacher told my son and sent an email telling me she was wrong. PLEASE don't bash the teacher, she is a great teacher and we all make mistakes. Thanks for the help guys. This just goes to show you this TASK testing is a mess and can be very stressful for the kids. I know my kids get stressed and at times tell how hard (CONFUSING) this TASK test is for them. I just tell them the boys scout saying, TRY YOUR BEST.

Epi


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

140 it is..........


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Doubleover said:


> I have $20,000 when getting married, the preacher says "whats yours' is hers' and whats hers' is yours'"........How much money do I have when we say "I Do"?


answer is ZERO, she probably had debt, which is now yours too! i'm getting married in 2 weeks, lord help me.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I still say there is missing information in the math problem. Thats my answer and I am sticking to it!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

npl said:


> THE CORRECT ANSWER IS 140. The teacher told my son and sent an email telling me she was wrong. PLEASE don't bash the teacher, she is a great teacher and we all make mistakes. Thanks for the help guys. This just goes to show you this TASK testing is a mess and can be very stressful for the kids. I know my kids get stressed and at times tell how hard (CONFUSING) this TASK test is for them. I just tell them the boys scout saying, TRY YOUR BEST.
> 
> Epi


Glad we got that straight.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Doubleover said:


> I have $20,000 when getting married, the preacher says "whats yours' is hers' and whats hers' is yours'"........How much money do I have when we say "I Do"?


Silly, you have $20,000 when you say "I do."

Its *after* you say it, that you don't.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would like to see all the possible answers, to choose the most correct one. Normal math would tell you 140 is the answer. It is simply 232- 92 = 140, with the 34 driven by parents thrown in to confuse you. However:

This is specific: There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School.

This does not mention girls or boys, grade level or name of school.: 92 ride the bus to school.

This does not mention grade level or name of school.: Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. 

If it was a multiple choice question, and one answer is: "Not enough specific information to arrive at a definite answer", I would choose this.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> answer is ZERO, she probably had debt, which is now yours too! i'm getting married in 2 weeks, lord help me.


Lord help her.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

even though my wife drives our daughter to school and my daughter rides the bus home, the answer to this bad question can only be 140


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

This was not a math problem so much as a question in deductive logic. If it was a simple math problem it would have read like this:

What is 232 - 92?


npl said:


> THE CORRECT ANSWER IS 140. The teacher told my son and sent an email telling me she was wrong. PLEASE don't bash the teacher, she is a great teacher and we all make mistakes. Thanks for the help guys. This just goes to show you this TASK testing is a mess and can be very stressful for the kids. I know my kids get stressed and at times tell how hard (CONFUSING) this TASK test is for them. I just tell them the boys scout saying, TRY YOUR BEST.
> 
> Epi


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txranger said:


> *This was not a math problem so much as a question in deductive logic. *If it was a simple math problem it would have read like this:
> 
> _What is 232 - 92?_


That's why so many people on here got it wrong.


----------



## Vampiro (May 1, 2009)

You need to submit the problem to NASA they should be able to figure it out!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Vampiro said:


> You need to submit the problem to NASA they should be able to figure it out!


nasa said "-53"


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Correct. If I was the teacher I would be giving them word problems like this all day long. A chimpanzee with a smartphone can do simple addition and subtraction.


txgoddess said:


> That's why so many people on here got it wrong.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Bob Keyes said:


> So I did, I e-mailed this question to my mother who has 47 years as a teacher, over 30 as a 4th grade teacher. The answer:
> 
> I have forwarded this to several teachers. Given the information you have.......... Using these questions
> What do you know?
> ...


And the hits just keep rolling in:

From Penny
Teacher and former elementary school principal
My 3rd period says it is 140.
Again from Penny
I looked again and it could be 106. Poor kids as this is confusing.

From Phyllis another veteran teacher

232 total
92 bus
34 parent
106 any way to school
140 do not ride bus
(there was a third group not considered. you have to add 106 that was missing and 34 since they dont ride the bus.)

hope this is right!!!




Phyliss


Again from Phyliss

i just saw that his answer was 140 also. maybe a typo in the book?????

Again from my Mother

* 232 students*
*- 92 ride bus*
*=140 do not ride bus*
*- 34 come in cars*
*= 106 still not riding bus*
*- 56 ride bikes*
*= 50 still not riding bus*
*- 25 walkers*
*= 25 still not riding bus ....don't know how they get to school*
Well, this has made California......and that gal put it very clearly. See below. THAT should be printed and sent to school so the teacher sees something. This gal said it like I tried to show you a minute ago. ...... Well, you've managed to put a hic cup in the education of several classes today.

From Lynn K
I COME UP WITH 140 BY FIGURING THAT THERE ARE 232 GIRLS TOTAL AND 92 RIDE THE BUS. THE FACT THAT 34 ARE DRIVEN TO SCHOOL BY A PARENT IS INSIGNIICANT BECAUSE 140 GET TO SCHOOL BY SOME OTHER MEANS OTHER THAN THE BUS. I GUESS THAT IS TOO SIMPLE. LET ME KNOW WHAT THE ANSWER IS!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

npl said:


> THE CORRECT ANSWER IS 140. The teacher told my son and sent an email telling me she was wrong. PLEASE don't bash the teacher, she is a great teacher and we all make mistakes. Thanks for the help guys. This just goes to show you this TASK testing is a mess and can be very stressful for the kids. I know my kids get stressed and at times tell how hard (CONFUSING) this TASK test is for them. I just tell them the boys scout saying, TRY YOUR BEST.
> 
> Epi





Bob Keyes said:


> LET ME KNOW WHAT THE ANSWER IS!!!!!!!!!!


There ya go.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Lord help her.


don't be jealous!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

You can't please the test trolls if they give you errant information.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> don't be jealous!


Awww... you got me. I've always wanted to be stuck with a gooftard for the rest of my life.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

There would have been 180 girls on the bus, but the pervert bus driver perfers little boys.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> There would have been 180 girls on the bus, but the pervert bus driver perfers little boys.


WTH??? :headknock


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Who knew the 2cool community loved math so much. 238 responses in matter of hours.


----------



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

the 34 ride the bus home


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ramdorsky said:


> the 34 ride the bus home


:headknock:


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

There are 232 girls in the third grade at Miller School. 92 ride the bus to school. Only 34 girls are driven to school by a parent. How many do not ride the bus? 


1) How many of the 34 students parents are bus drivers
2) It does NOT say that "ONLY" 92 ride the bus:headknock


Hence, you can't answer this problem...Unless 140 works....


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Like I said before..... it does not say how many people are in the school.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> WTH??? :headknock


I know, pretty sick! Apparenty it is all connected to the Duck Dynasty vortex of evil. I say we beat the hell outta the the bus driver too.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

This is turning into a People of Walmart thread.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Dukman said:


> Wow, I sure hope that was a joke.


Nope, not a joke. If the answer is not 140,then there are way too many unknowns to properly answer the question. Some of the unknowns are how many of the girls are driven by a sibling or a grandparent? How many of the girls walk to school? How many of the children use the star trek transporter? How many of the children have to walk uphill both ways in four feet of snow? The most important variable to consider is that the teacher may have gotten a degree from the Univerisy of Phoenix online and can't do math...

:brew:

Tight Lines and I hope we hear how this convoluted math works out.
Have a great day!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Littlebeer said:


> Nope, not a joke. If the answer is not 140,then there are way too many unknowns to properly answer the question. Some of the unknowns are how many of the girls are driven by a sibling or a grandparent? How many of the girls walk to school? How many of the children use the star trek transporter? How many of the children have to walk uphill both ways in four feet of snow? The most important variable to consider is that the teacher may have gotten a degree from the Univerisy of Phoenix online and can't do math...
> 
> :brew:
> 
> ...


What difference does all of that make? The question was how many don't ride the bus. If they're in any group other than the group that rides the bus... THEY DON'T RIDE THE BUS.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> and...let's not forget..How many kids stayed home sick that day....:biggrin:


you forgot to tally how many kids were suspended after riding the bus to school and making the "gun" sign with their thumb and index finger.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> you forgot to tally how many kids were suspended after riding the bus to school and making the "gun" sign with their thumb and index finger.


A couple even chewed a strawberry pastrie into a mountain. The bus driver though it looked like a gun and all students on the bus were suspended. Guilty by association. The tally of boys to girls was not taken so e now have a number of girls of the 92 that we are unsure of. Now we solve for x and y and we are now into algebra. Geometry is in affect as well with the mountain and angles.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> What difference does all of that make? The question was how many don't ride the bus. If they're in any group other than the group that rides the bus... THEY DON'T RIDE THE BUS.


If one parent of one girl that is "driven to school by a parent" is a bus driver, then the number is and can no longer be 140. This is a variable that is not stated and everyone is assuming that the 34 girls that are driven to school by their parents are riding in cars.

If the answer is not 140, there are too many variables to get a singular correct answer.

I agree that the answer should be 140 with the limited information we are given however if the instructor insists that 140 is incorrect, I have to counter with the argument that there are too many variables to solve for X based on the fact that I cannot assume the 34 girls are being driven by parents who are not bus drivers.

I hope this helps and I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Littlebeer said:


> If one parent of one girl that is "driven to school by a parent" is a bus driver, then the number is and can no longer be 140. This is a variable that is not stated and everyone is assuming that the 34 girls that are driven to school by their parents are riding in cars.
> 
> If the answer is not 140, there are too many variables to get a singular correct answer.
> 
> ...


the original poster did get an email from the teacher that said she had made a mistake and 140 is the answer.

even without that...there is enough information to answer the question:

How many students? 232 
How many ride the bus? 92 
How many don't ride the bus? 232-92=140

it's that simple - or you suck at math.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> the original poster did get an email from the teacher that said she had made a mistake and 140 is the answer.
> 
> even without that...there is enough information to answer the question:
> 
> ...


Did you miss the part where I said the answer should be 140 or do you suck at literacy?


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

ya'll must be a bunch of engineers over thinking as usual.its 106. the girls driven by parent are not riding the bus.cmon man!:rybka:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Littlebeer said:


> Did you miss the part where I said the answer should be 140 or do you suck at literacy?


you obviously missed the post that said the answer (from the teacher) was 140. Who has the literacy problem?



scruffiest1 said:


> ya'll must be a bunch of engineers over thinking as usual.its 106. the girls driven by parent are not riding the bus.cmon man!:rybka:


the engineers have the right answer. 140.

you either ride the bus, or you don't. the girls driven by their parents are not riding the bus.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> you obviously missed the post that said the answer (from the teacher) was 140. Who has the literacy problem?
> 
> the engineers have the right answer. 140.
> 
> you either ride the bus, or you don't. the girls driven by their parents are not riding the bus.


I am not an engineer and will not tolerate being called one!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Y'all give me a headache.

Come up with something different to argue about tomorrow. I'm going home and play with needles.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Y'all give me a headache.
> 
> Come up with something different to argue about tomorrow. I'm going home and play with needles.


I'm going back to the hotel and play with.....never mind. I'll just surf 2 Cool again tonighthwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> I am not an engineer and will not tolerate being called one!


you hush CAD Monkey and get back to your redlines.

:slimer:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> you hush CAD Monkey and get back to your redlines.
> 
> :slimer:


Negative, Field Supt. I do a little "field engineering" too though.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

How many Engineers does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

None...that's what field superintendents are for.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> None...that's what field superintendents are for.


Lol...gotta spread first Richard noggin


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

With all the assumed answers and wrong ones, I think we found the people who are doing the governmental budgeting and using our tax money.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Duck Dynasty sucks compared to math problems. Hey OP your kid got anymore homework she needs help with?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Lol...gotta spread first Richard noggin


actually, I just go to the secretary and ask her to call Leo, the building maintenance guy.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

Everyone who got anything other than 140 must ride must ride the short bus and are excellent candidates for the sequel to the movie "Idiocracy"


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Littlebeer said:


> If one parent of one girl that is "driven to school by a parent" is a bus driver, then the number is and can no longer be 140. This is a variable that is not stated and everyone is assuming that the 34 girls that are driven to school by their parents are riding in cars.
> 
> If the answer is not 140, there are too many variables to get a singular correct answer.
> 
> ...


:headknock we bought books and sent him to school..............and this is what we get???sad2sm



Littlebeer said:


> Did you miss the part where I said the answer should be 140 or do you suck at literacy?


you should never mix literacy and mathematics.



Littlebeer said:


> How many Engineers does it take to change a light bulb?


i feel somewhat shamed!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the OP, NO YOUR NOT SMARTED THEN A 5TH GRADER


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> the OP, NO YOUR NOT SMARTED THEN A 5TH GRADER


it was 3rd grade....just sayin'............at miller (beer) school.:brew2:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> the OP, NO YOUR NOT SMARTED THEN A 5TH GRADER





carryyourbooks said:


> it was 3rd grade....just sayin'............at miller (beer) school.:brew2:


and it's "you're" not "your"

oh wait - this was math class, not speeling.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> it was 3rd grade....just sayin'............at miller (beer) school.:brew2:


Stick to electrical work:slimer: Rr-read OP, Fourth grade.


----------



## day5 warrior (Feb 7, 2010)

The answer is in the question 34 girls are driven by parents. Lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dikweeds


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This thread has been both entertaining..and frightening at the same time...:rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

day5 warrior said:


> The answer is in the question 34 girls are driven by parents. Lol


1st post, and it's wrong:slimer:


poppadawg said:


> Dikweeds


Huh???


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

scruffiest1 said:


> ya'll must be a bunch of engineers over thinking as usual.its 106. the girls driven by parent are not riding the bus.cmon man!:rybka:


WRONG! Still 140! Simple math guys come one how stupid are some of you guys.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> the OP, NO YOUR NOT SMARTED THEN A 5TH GRADER


Wow! There are so many things wrong with this sentence to even comment.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Wow! There are so many things wrong with this sentence to even comment.


then why did you comment?

:slimer:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good Lord, enough of this lol.

TH


----------

